# good music for a dog video - suggestions?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you doing a mix? Or choosing one song/theme?

Like with my Jacks, I'd probably go with "Everything I do" (just the theme on piano). That's because he was the type of puppy who would constantly look up for reassurance when we went out walking, or he had this way of looking up and smiling at me. He still does - as you can see from my avatar.  

A close second choice would be the main theme from Jurrassic Park. 

But if you had a busier or more spastic puppy I'd go with Pirates of the Carribbean.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm just looking for one song to put the photos/videos to - something that the lyrics can apply to the whole theme -- I was thinking of "You're My Best Friend" by Queen - but I was afraid my husband would be offended - LOL!

Kris


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

do you want something just instrumental? or with words? upbeat & fun or tear-jerker / sappy?


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

zeke11 said:


> I'm just looking for one song to put the photos/videos to - something that the lyrics can apply to the whole theme -- I was thinking of "You're My Best Friend" by Queen - but I was afraid my husband would be offended - LOL!
> 
> Kris


I think that would be a great song!  You're hubby would surely understand!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

What about that Carrie Underwood song that goes "the more boys I meet, the more I like my dog"...?? Think that one might offend the hubby?? :


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see your video....


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think upbeat and fun is what I'm looking for. But if you have a good dog song that is a bit more slower paced I might consider it too --- just throw out some suggestions!

Kris


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Love _You're My Best Friend_.
It's one of my fave Queen songs.

If you want just a fun upbeat song, I've always loved OomBop. I intend to use it for an Ike video one day.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hound Dog - elvis
Old Time Rock'n Roll - Bob Segar
Birthday - Beatles
Rockin' Robin

That's all the upbeat/rock 'n rolly type songs I can think of off the top of my head, but I'm sure if you type in "songs about dogs" into google you'll get a good list if that's what you're looking for!


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

All great suggestions.

I kinda like _You've Got A Friend In Me_ by Randy Newman (Toy Story theme).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Surfing USA (Beach Boys)
Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
That Thing You Do (This was something I always sang to my other dog)
Halleulia

Laughs!

If you had one of those sharkface puppies or decide to do a mix... you could use the following. 



> Wanna bite the hand that feeds me
> Wanna turn the tides
> Set the demons free and watch 'em fly
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I think various pieces that match the section of footage would be appropriate.

For example, if you have video's of "Zoomies", it would be hard to beat the gold standard for background music of wild & crazy things... The Benny Hill Theme Song 

Here's an example:




















zeke11 said:


> Duffy will be one year old in three days! Yes, I've already bought his birthday presents
> 
> I want to make a short video of his first year and trying to find some nice background music that's appropriate and applicable -- any suggestions?
> 
> ...


----------

